# Minerals & AC... questions



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi there!  I am learning so much by reading on this site, but it seems that the more I learn, the more questions I have!  So... I am in search of a loose goat mineral to offer my tiny herd of 2 (if you can even call it a herd  ).  None of the feed stores in my area have one specifically for goats- but I will ask around if one can order it for me once I figure out which one I will use.  I know one feed store stocks Purina Mills brand- does anyone use the Purina Mills Goat Mineral or Noble Goat?  I also know of another who doesn't carry all Manna Pro feeds, but is listed on the Manna Pro website as a distributer, so I would guess they could order some Manna Pro Goat Mineral- I've seen this one mentioned here before, so I'm sure some of you use it.  I have not had any luck finding ADM Goat Power Mineral or a store that may be able to order it and the shipping on most online stores is crazy, so this one may not be an option.  
Now on to the Ammonium Chloride... do most of you top your feed or mineral with this?  If so, where do you buy AC?  I was thinking I'll need to add it to my feed or mineral since I have a wether.    

Thank you all for bearing with me... I know I ask a lot of questions!  I read a lot on here and am just trying to get a feed plan set so that I can stop worrying about it... at least for a little while.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 10, 2011)

Whatever feed / mineral you go with, check the label to see if it has AC in it already....sometimes they do...if not, then yes, I would supplement w/ AC.  
I prefer to put a bit of AC in their water a couple times a week when the boys aren't eating feed w/ AC, that way I *know* they got it.  I don't have a scientific way of measuring it, either...I use 1 tsp. per gallon of water.

I like ADM goat power, you can check their website to find a distributor near you....if there isn't one, I also like the manna pro mineral.  TSC carries it, it's near the goat treat section in small bags.  I can't get Purina goat mineral (even though our store carries Noble Goat...grrrr) so haven't checked the label on it...dunno if I'd like / use it or not.


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

My boys won't drink their water if I add ANYTHING to it...so their added AC goes to their minerals.

If the one feed store is a distributor for MannaPro then they should be able to order the minerals for you.

You can get a small bag of AC from Hoegger's Supply online.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 10, 2011)

The Noble Goat is a fine feed, you just need to watch the label, they tend to change the coccistat and it is not safe to mix coccistats.  (deccox and rumesin are the two coccistats they use)  Also, in some regions Noble goat has AC, in other regions it doesn't.  
  The manna pro minerals are a good alternative to the ADM goat power mineral.

  The feed we use here has AC in it, so I have never used AC as an additive...  

  It sounds like you are doing a great job researching, questions are good!  We are all here to help if we can, and learn if we can't.  You will be learning from day one until you are dead or have no goats.  They are always throwing curve balls.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 10, 2011)

If you have a male, which I am assuming you do, since you are asking about AC. I wouldn't use Purina minerals for goats, it has improper calcium to phosphorus ratio.  THere isn't enough calcium in it. You want your feed and minerals to have a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to photosphorus, another words, the calcium should be twice as much as the phosphorus on the feed label.  

I am pretty sur purina loose minerals has closer to a 1 to 1 ratio.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 10, 2011)

I got my guys used to AC in the water by upping the amount in it very slowly.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, well- there are no TSCs anywhere close to me at all, so no luck there.  And on the ADM website there are no distributors in CA.  So... Manna Pro Goat Mineral it will be.  I checked the website again, since Roll Farms and Goatmasta brought up the fact that some already contain AC- and Manna Pro does contain AC.  So, does that mean that it is enough (as long as he eats it)?  The website didn't show the actual label, so I'm not sure how much AC is in it- but it does state that it contains AC.  I only feed alfalfa hay or Chaffhaye (bagged alfalfa/pasture), no grain, so the mineral will be all they are offered in addition to that and treats (veggies, etc).  I know there are some who feed grain to everyone, all the time and some who only feed grain to pregnant/lactating does or "working" bucks- for now I'm sticking with just the hay since neither of my goats are "working" on anything other than eating and being our pets for now.


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

I use MannaPro and even though it contains AC I still add a little bit to it.  That's my practice...you'll have to figure out what is best for you and your goats.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 10, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I got my guys used to AC in the water by upping the amount in it very slowly.


Yep...and some goats LOVE LOVE LOVE red gatoraide, so you can add some to the water (powdered of course) and flavor the water further...to hide the AC and increase water intake while you're at it.  (it's a good show tip too if you have goats that don't drink well at shows, start at home, and then they won't notice the water tastes different)

I'm with elevan...since goats don't take in minerals at a consistent rate, I'd add extra (AC), or add it another way as well.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jul 10, 2011)

I was thinking I'd probably need to add it or get it to them/him a different way, since I've read on here that goats don't necessarily eat the minerals on a regular basis- and we'd want him to get AC on a regular basis.  I'll see about ordering some once I have the feed store on board with ordering the goat mineral.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

Is AC a powder or liquid? What section is it at in the feed store normally?

Oh yeah and the minerals I am giving are SE-90 trace mineralized w/salt selenium....what do you guys give. This is what my feed store and people that have goats around here use.


----------



## elevan (Jul 11, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> Is AC a powder or liquid? What section is it at in the feed store normally?
> 
> Oh yeah and the minerals I am giving are SE-90 trace mineralized w/salt selenium....what do you guys give. This is what my feed store and people that have goats around here use.


AC is a white powder.


----------

